# Ringneck Parakeet



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Good Morning (here anyway)

I have recieved an unwanted/abandoned ringneck parakeet. It is about 3 weeks old.. I bought a hand rearing formula (a no name brand) and am giving it that with a syringe. It does not seem to eat much? When its crop is only a little big/full it stops.

We do not get things here like kaytee formula etc.

As I am new to this type of bird please help. If anyone knows of links etc about baby ringnecks put them down here. A feed mix would be helpfull too


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

Sorry to hear you are having difficulties with this young ringneck parakeet. Try this yahoo group devoted to this beautiful birds and they should be able to assist you

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ringneck-list/


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, although it seems ok now, just eats smaller quantities thana pigeon? - I was actually wondering about the crop as it seems a lot smaller than a pigeons.

I will check the link, thanks, but any other tips would be most welcome

I did put a pic on http://www.pixalbums.net/index.php?album=Jiggs


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not sure what to do, but another good bird site is..

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/

My name is Finch Boy there if you need anything..


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

everything seems to be going well. Drank plenty water first and now jumps towards the syringe for the formula. It looks as if it pull through....but will still wait and see

Still need a name though. Something unisex as as I have read up you can only see the sex if the ring will come through at 6 months at earliest.

Suggestions would be welcome.. something easy on the tongue so it could say when it gets older


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ringnecks are such fun if hand raised and human bonded. Otherwise they are feathered sharks if not bonded. How's about Loki for a name ?
Daryl


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

All goinf extremely well, I think it was the syringe I was not having sucess with. It seems a bent spoon is what was needed and now it gulps down the food


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Lucky!
I love ring-neck parakeets! I just to have one but it did not like me any, although it did like everyone else.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

I'm glad to hear that things are working out well now with the young ring neck parakeet, sounds like a real darling for sure

Post some pictures when you have time


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

yes I will. but I cannot acces pixalbums.com anymore...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

The name seems to have been set by my son - it will be Spike - for some unknown reason. (Spyker) which would mean "nail" but for want of a better word


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great name for your bird! Glad it is continuing to thrive!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jiggs,
I only just ventured out of the PetPigeons area, and have found this post, I hope you little baby Ringneck is still going well.
PixAlbums.com is my site, and is working..here are your correct album links:

Your Pigeon Album:
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Jiggs

I moved your pic of this little baby IRN to the ParrotPix section (as he is a parrot  ) 

Your Parrot Album:
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Parrot&album=Jiggs

And the link to go directly to your IRN Pic:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Parrot&album=Jiggs&pix=last_bloem_040.jpg

If you have any more problems just leave a message using the 'Contact Us' page on the site.
Feel free to upload more pics of your IRN to your ParrotPix Area for use in this thread.


Ok, as for the ringneck, it sounds like you are doing really well so far. Ringnecks won't eat as much as pigeons will and the open spoon type method is best for feeding at this age (as you have already figured out).
I have an Alexandrine Parrot (very closely related to Indian Ringnecks), and had him from 8 weeks old.
Here is a pic of him:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Parrot&album=Alaska&pix=alex1.jpg
I also have many contacts that have IRN's, if you need any more info just post here and I will try to help you out.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

adorable baby! what a shame he was abandoned; their loss and your gain, though.



Jiggs said:


> The name seems to have been set by my son - it will be Spike - for some unknown reason. (Spyker) which would mean "nail" but for want of a better word


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been missing Jiggs. Anyone heard from him lately?

Maggie


----------

